# Yachts collide Pittwater, Australia.



## chall03 (Oct 14, 2002)

Sailor killed in yacht accident named as Hornsby real-estate agent David Booth

This happened yesterday during my club's weekly race. We are basically all still in shock.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Terrible story.
The press release from RPAYC sounded like they were in shock too.
The injuries just horrible.



> "He was just so well liked. I think he knew every person in Hornsby. If he walked down the main street, it would take him half an hour because he would say hello to everyone."


Lovely accolade.


----------



## Slayer (Jul 28, 2006)

Truly tragic 😞


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Very sorry to see this...


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Nasty business.


----------



## uncle stinky bob (Feb 28, 2016)

R.i.p.


----------

